# Worst buck-2 bystanders do nothing to help!!



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it just has to do with the way people react in emergency situations. You have by-standers and you have heroes... They obviously were bystanders....


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

no they were looking right at us and they saw a runaway horse and a 9year old child screaming and crying on the ground with another person yelling for help!!!No person with a heart just stands there and says "oh there is someone coming!"


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

it may of been that they were afraid to hurt her more. After all, if someone lands on their back, you should never try to move them.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

they didn't even move towards us!! and she was up and moving! she just had the wind knocked out of her!


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

Was she up and moving or screaming on the ground? You've said both. I have had the wind knocked out of me before.....you are not screaming right after....you are trying to get air back in, usually in gasps. But, every person if different I guess.


Maybe they felt nothing more could be done by them. Someone was already after the horse and you with your sister and another person on the way. Who knows. 
OR they could have been heartless.....no one knows unless you asked them why they did what they did. 

Just trying to get you to see that maybe it wasn't as bad as you think. Hope your sister gets better though. Good luck at the show.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

she was not standing but she was moving and sitting up! my mom was carrying a saddle and was even farther away! these people were on 2 fast horses an we were screaming for help and they just stood there!! no one leaves kids that are supposedly injured and yelling 4 help!! i'm sorry but i just think thats wrong!!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

then they blamed my mom! and said they were "responsible for not running to us on their horses!"


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

A.) This does not belong on the "training" thread. 
B.) You have no idea how their horses are. They could have created more disaster.
C.) Your mom should have dropped the saddle and ran.

People fall - it's a part of riding.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

nherridge said:


> A.) This does not belong on the "training" thread.
> B.) You have no idea how their horses are. They could have created more disaster.
> C.) Your mom should have dropped the saddle and ran.
> 
> People fall - it's a part of riding.


A.)sorry!

B.) i have ridden both of their horses multiple times before!
C.)she did! but they could have made it to us faster!\

i know people fall but if you watching it happen you should help!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What, exactly, did you expect them to do? Your sister was obviously more scared than any thing else, so why were you all shrieking like lunatics for help?

I'd have stopped and gotten off my horse, but as long as the child was well enough to scream and flail around, she couldn't be too badly hurt. Vey badly hurt people can't do all of that.

If you're going to ride you have to accept that horses are dangerous, and even the best mannered ones are still living, breathing beings with minds of their own. The only truly bombproof horse is a dead one.

You're trying to assign blame where there is none, and none of you had any right to yell at strangers on their own horses, minding their own business.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

They might have been afraid of a liability something or other, who knows? The important thing is that no one was hurt. It sucks falling off for any reason, but anyone who has been around horses long enough know it is going to happen sometime or other, lol.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

so tell me if your little sibling got bucked off and was crying because her back really hurt and she couldn't breath,you didn't know what to do and you saw people, wouldn't you start yelling for help! and how would you react to them just looking at you and not doing anything?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Gonna have to agree with SR here -- what, exactly, is it you expected them to do about it?


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

they could have come to see if she was ok? or come and help in some way!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Moei said:


> they could have come to see if she was ok? or come and help in some way!



Even if they did.. it wouldn't have changed a thing. She still would have been on the floor with the wind knocked out of her, your mom would have still been high tailing it, and the horse would have still been running around crazily (or however you phrased it.)

They were reasonable.. honestly. They couldn't have made the situation any better, it would have just been 'extra bodies' on the scene rather than help and support. 

I know when I used to fall, I hated people coming to my rescue that couldn't help me. They'd just stare, tell me "oh you poor thing" and stand around awkwardly while real help came with whatever I needed. 

I think you're expelling energy on something that isn't really all that important. What's important is your sister is alright, you corrected the horse, and everything is okay. 

With that said, I wish her a very comfortable recovery and hope she can work through this tough situation and get her confidence back


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

There were riderless horses around right? Maybe they thought that charging up on their horses would be a recipe for disaster and were keeping their distances for safety but hanging around in case more assistance was needed. Sorry but that's what I would do.

Think about it, someone was going after the riderless horse, there was someone with the injured party, the injured party was shaken but not seriously hurt and there was another person of responsibility ie your mother, on the way. I would say that's everything covered. They realized they weren't needed and they and their horses would have been in the way.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Moei said:


> so tell me if your little sibling got bucked off and was crying because her back really hurt and she couldn't breath,you didn't know what to do and you saw people, wouldn't you start yelling for help! and how would you react to them just looking at you and not doing anything?


You don't know what to do, so you start yelling for help.
Maybe THEY do not know what to do? It is not their fault.
Even you yourself "didn't know what to do" don't expect other people to just know and jump in at your rescue.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

OP - feeling helpless, especially in a situation such as this, can be a very scary thing, I get that....and I think that is where a lot of your angst is coming from. What I would suggest you take from this is that you would do well to equip YOURSELF with knowledge and tools that you can use in future situations to aid not only yourself/those you are with but those you might encounter who would need assistance. You say you didn't know what to do for your sister, right? Well, why not take a first aid course to give yourself the skillset to be able to assess a situation such as this, to know how to help someone in your sister's position, to give you the ability to know what to do. Talk about what happened with your sister and your friend and start formulating action plans for situations such as this that might happen again - who would go for help, who would be capable of staying with an injured rider, who would have a cell phone if you are out of sight/hearing of others and going for help is not as much of an option.....the more prepared you are for the situations that might arise the less panicked you will be if/when they do and you won't have to rely on others to provide assistance.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

There isn't anything you can do for someone that got the wind knocked out of them. If it happens I get on my knees and stretch forward to help relax. That is about it and eventually it comes back.

The last time I had that happen I pulled a horse over backwards over on myself on accident when he tried bucking me off. Knocked the wind out of me and the trainer I was working for started laughing and said "All that air out there and you can't get none of it." lol...nothing he could do about it.

Part of riding horses, assume the risk. If your sis hadn't been whailing, then that might have been cause for concern.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

ok i can see where all of you are coming from but they technically didn't have to come "running up" they could have gotten off or just trotted towards us! they didn't even ask if we were ok! if i didn't know what to do and someone was calling for help i would go help them especially if i didn't know what was exactly wrong! we did not know how bad she was hurt either!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

You're a child. You are still ignorant about many of the ways of the world.

When you become an adult and stand to lose everything you ever worked for because some moron that you tried to help sues you for damages, you will understand.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Moei said:


> ok i can see where all of you are coming from but they technically didn't have to come "running up" they could have gotten off or just trotted towards us! they didn't even ask if we were ok! if i didn't know what to do and someone was calling for help i would go help them especially if i didn't know what was exactly wrong! we did not know how bad she was hurt either!


It STILL would not have mattered.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

IN the case of a loose horse, more horses chasing it is WORSE, so them not going after the loose horse was the right choice.

Them not coming over to see if she was ok is a bit cold, if you ask me. Or at least inquiring if she was ok. However, maybe they saw your mom on the way and didnt' want to add to the drama. I would have come over and comforted your sis, but that's me. I can't stand to see a child hurting and not offer some comfort if I can.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Congratulations on the new record for exclamation point usage. There's 41 on the first post


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Congratulations on the new record for exclamation point usage. There's 41 on the first post


Nothing like teenage girl drama !!!!!!ZOMGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

mildot said:


> You're a child. You are still ignorant about many of the ways of the world.
> 
> When you become an adult and stand to lose everything you ever worked for because some moron that you tried to help sues you for damages, you will understand.



While there are good Samaritan laws that protect against lawsuit - many of these only cover people who are trained and only cover to the extend of their training/certification (for example - CPR & First Aid). If these people weren't trained they very well could have been concerned about lawsuit if they did step in. And if they already saw the mother coming - then staying out of the way was probably their best bet.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

my mom didn't know until they heard me yelling for help then they said "oh i think someone fell off their horse!" my mom asked who and they just said "the one on the white horse i think?" then she heard me and dropped the saddle and came running! and they didn't know there was a loose horse for all they knew i could have been holding the horse!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Congratulations on the new record for exclamation point usage. There's 41 on the first post


 
AC, you've got too much free time on your hand if you go around counting excessive exclamation points.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

I think you are having a reaction to a big fright - people can sometimes be very cautious about coming to the aid of someone.

They saw her moving around and yelling - she must have got over the 'winded' stage by then as you cannot scream and yell when you are winded. They saw you with her so new that she was being cared for.

Glad your sister is OK - hopefully one lesson you have learned is *Don't leave people behind when hooning!* it's a recipe for disaster! You were obviously some way ahead of your sister if you were able to turn around and see the pony buck.

Help your sister now by explaining why her pony bucked - his mate was dissapearing fast, he was getting left behind and it was all so exciting he wanted to show it all in the way horses are good at doing! Bucking! remind her how often she has ridden the pony and he's been as good as gold and that he will take care of her as he usually does. Be the big sister her and help her.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> AC, you've got too much free time on your hand if you go around counting excessive exclamation points.


 definately!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

they did not see us but we saw them through the trees!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Moei, You must have been terrified in that situation, you little sister gasping for breath, I know I would have been. I know I would have wanted someone to help me too. I am so glad it worked out and your sister was not seriously hurt.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Being an adult, if I heard two children screaming for help, I would head in that direction. Regardless of whether or not I thought one of them was seriously hurt, they were obviously scared. To be so careless says a lot about a person. To worry about a lawsuit before a CHILDS well being, says a lot about a person. IMO I don't see a how you could justify your way out of it. It is rude and careless to stand by while someone screams for your help, child or adult. Common decency should tell you to help no matter what.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Whisper22 said:


> Being an adult, if I heard two children screaming for help, I would head in that direction. Regardless of whether or not I thought one of them was seriously hurt, they were obviously scared. To be so careless says a lot about a person. To worry about a lawsuit before a CHILDS well being, says a lot about a person. IMO I don't see a how you could justify your way out of it. It is rude and careless to stand by while someone screams for your help, child or adult. Common decency should tell you to help no matter what.


*Absolutely!!!*


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Moei, IMO, I think you are making a bigger deal out this than needs to be. It just seems to me that is your type of personality. While I don't doubt your sister fell off the horse and got the wind knocked out of her, I think you are over analyzing what the others around you should have done. I say this because you did the same thing with another thread. Letting everyone on the thread know how they should be acting. I don't want to bring the other thread in but I believe it is revelant to the person you are and how you view the actions of the other riders.

It seems to me that you are very quick to say what others should be doing or not doing. It also seems as if you have an easily offended personality, which is obvious by your short bursts and exclamation points and your previous posts,. I don't know if you know these other riders, but maybe they know you. Sorry, this is just my opinion based on all your previous posts. They probably saw she was okay and your mother was coming. 

I am sorry your sister fell off and glad she is okay. I fell off tons when I was a kid. It made me a better rider - in more ways than one.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

He probably stepped on a rock or got hit by something.... maybe a bug? Anyway, those people sound like jerks, but really there was not a lot they could do to help....


Good luck at your show!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad your sister is ok. Someone suggested learning basic first aid and that is a good idea. You can not assist someone in an emergency if you are a screaming mimi and out of control with panic. Emergencies are a time for a cool head so that you can call for help and give lucid information on someone's condition or where they are located.

Hope your little sister feels better soon.


----------



## OctoberArabian (Feb 17, 2012)

Sometimes people freeze up in dramatic situations. Being a medic, I know how people can sometimes react when something sudden and frightening happens. . I wouldn't really blame them, and its all over now <3 I can understand your sister being nervous, but I also wouldn't blame the horse 100% especially if he's never done that before, something might have startled him and he got all right brained. Now if he had a consistent bucking problem (like mine.. lol) that would be different. Im glad your little sister is ok! Like nherridge said, they might have known their horses. Maybe they felt them tense up as the drama unfolded and felt it was best to just stay put instead of make things worse. If your sister HAD been seriously injured and a whole bunch of people flocked around with all of their different opinions on ways to help, that might have made it worse. Not everyone knows not to touch someone who's been injured and is laying supine.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am sorry that your sister was hurt, and if I were there I would have gone over to see if I could help. 

But let me tell you a short story. When I was 21, I worked in a big city in England. I caught the same train into work every morning, and the same train home. I read a book, but I saw the same faces day after day after day. 
One day my lung collapsed as I got off the train, it put my heart under stress and I collapsed myself on the platform. Not only did people walk on by, one person stepped OVER THE TOP of my body. These same faces had seen me for a long time, they knew I wasn't a drunk or a drug addict or something. And yet no one helped. 

I was insanely lucky that my car had been in for the equivalent of it's inspection that day, and my mom was meeting me at the train station with my car. When I didn't walk out to the parking lot, she walked onto the platform and found me. 

I don't know why some people don't do the right thing in certain situations, but they don't - and the longer you put your hope in people, the longer you have the potential to be disappointed. 

You might want to consider riding with a cell phone in future so you can call for help while dialing for it, so you are not reliant on strangers.


----------



## lauraetco (Sep 14, 2011)

AlexS said:


> I am sorry that your sister was hurt, and if I were there I would have gone over to see if I could help.
> 
> But let me tell you a short story. When I was 21, I worked in a big city in England. I caught the same train into work every morning, and the same train home. I read a book, but I saw the same faces day after day after day.
> One day my lung collapsed as I got off the train, it put my heart under stress and I collapsed myself on the platform. Not only did people walk on by, one person stepped OVER THE TOP of my body. These same faces had seen me for a long time, they knew I wasn't a drunk or a drug addict or something. And yet no one helped.
> ...


I have a similar story. I was at a church function for my work and ate some kiwi. My mouth and throat started burning and I began coughing uncontrollably. I stood up and continued to cough as my face turned red and purple. The inside of my throat was swelling. No one in an entire room full of people did anything so I ran to my coworker and said, "help me". At that point, I could barely talk. She got me something to drink and the burning and swelling ended up going away. That's when I found out I was allergic to kiwi.

Anyway...sometimes people react by helping, sometimes they react by freezing. Sometimes other people's reactions, influence how we react. The two people who witnessed your sister's accident may have panicked and froze, they may have felt that their horses's would react dangerously to a screaming child, or they may have thought the situation was under control. Whatever reason they had for not attending to you and your sister, I doubt it's because they are heartless.

Sometimes when people panic, time seems to go by more slowly that it actually does. Perhaps your sister wasn't on the ground nearly as long as you thought.

If you really want to know why they didn't help you, ask them.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a question, OP - How old are you?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Before judge=ing these people and calling them heartless, you should consider this:
1. Was it their responsibility to help her?
2. Were they actually needed in the situation?
3. What were they going to do with their horses?
4. What were they going to do if they did go there?
and last but not least
5. What if they made the whole situation worse?

Thats just my opinion. If I were them, I probably would have helped out. I've taken CPR and First aid classes. I would have tried. But in all honesty, it wasn't something they needed to do.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Just a question, OP - How old are you?


From the looks of it, I'd say 12 or 13. I have a daughter almost that age and the MO is easy to recognize.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Its not that their horses are bad, but them running up to horse (where both of the other horses just took off away from him) could have spooked your horse and your horse could have ended up on top of your sister.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I bet the horses saddled slipped back going up the incline and that is why she got bucked. Pity you all punished the horse WAYYYYY after this incident for something that probably wasn't it's fault and was so far out of its mind it had no idea why you made it go in a hundred circles  I believe in rider etiquette if I see someone get hurt I try to help...maybe to the bystanders it didn't look as scary to them as it did to you all.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> Just a question, OP - How old are you?


 13 why?


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

we know these people very well and for them to not know what happened but hear someone screaming for help and not even trying to let anyone else know?


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Before judge=ing these people and calling them heartless, you should consider this:
> 1. Was it their responsibility to help her?
> 2. Were they actually needed in the situation?
> 3. What were they going to do with their horses?
> ...


I'm sorry, but this sorta bothers me. IMO the first question alone, if in fact these people heard two children screaming for help and their reaction was "Meh, not my responsibility.", does make them heartless.
As for the second question, they had no idea if they were needed or not. They could have been severely needed, and still would have done the same thing
Third question, I didn't know it was rocket science, but since there were two people, they could have both dismounted, one could have stayed with the horses while the other came to see what the problem was.
And for the last two, again, they wouldn't know the answers to those questions themselves unless they checked the situation out.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Your original post was very hard to read with all the spelling errors ans multitude of exclamation marks. Please maybe use spell check.

I'm very sorry to say that your age shines through clearly. You are blaming people for something without knowing their story. If I were in their position I would have done the same thing that they did.

I would not go over to a child that is hurt, mostly because I do not know first aid or anything medical, so if a random person just comes up and starts trying to "help", and your sister had a neck injury, it would have been so much worse. Also, if I knew that a parent was on the premises, I would also rather stay on the sidelines and not interfere.

They also probably did not go after the horse because a spooked horse can be a very dangerous horse. If I see a spooked horse galloping towards me, with it's rider standing far away yelling "Catch him!", I don't do it. I step out of the horse's way, let it gallop itself out, THEN if I am still the only close person, I will catch it and return it to it's owner.

But if that is not the case in this instant, then you must understand that some people are like that, and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what exactly did you expect them to do , by "Getting to you" ? wave a magic wand ? kiss your boo boo and make it better ? Your mom went to catch the horse, obviously sister was just screaming and wasnt hurt.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Some people are just callous or just clueless! From what you said, it seems like they would have at least came over and tried to calm your sister and give a little moral support. If I saw kids or young adults in trouble, I know I would go and investigate. Maybe there isn't anything I could do, but just having a presence could go a long way! Hope your sister is feeling better.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Any fireman can tell you about lack of reaction. I've seen it. As previously mentioned, some people jump in to help while others stand around like sheep. Don't condem their lack of action, their thinking shuts done as they can't deal with the situation.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry to butt in, I've been stalking- but was the under 15 rule done away with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are my thoughts...I'm can confidently guess that between yourself and gogogirl you weren't exactly being perfect riders and were probably joking around and laughing, which by all means if FINE, I'm not saying it's not...but you were also riding with your little sister and you should have been watching her the whole time. Going off riding she became your respnsibility..I say this because I also have a little sister who was always stuck right beside me and when I wanted to ride my parents told me, no matter what happens, take care of your sisterm you have to be the adult in the situation. At 13 your not a baby anymore...So I'll tell you a story about just the same situation you had once except my parents were around, they were a mile or so away. I was 14 and my sister 7, she was on her pony and I my horse..she was behind me and I wasn't paying attention, I was supposed to always have her in front of me..I hear her scream and I turn around and her pony had bucked her off and was running toward me. I run over to her and the wind had been knocked out of her, she couldn't breathe and was flailing around trying to sit up and cry..I was scared to death and there was a farmer plowing the field we were beside..He just waved and called our parents...I let her catch her breath and stuck her on my horse and then rode behind her and we went home..My parents had already found out so they were waiting in the yard..Sister was fine but she was made get back on and go back out riding...it had scared her more than anything...


We were taught early on, if you're going to ride, you're going to have to fall and get back on..We had to ask four questions when we fell off, screaming got you no where..questions are.
1. Can you breathe? Yes..
2. Are you bleeding? Maybe
3. Is anything broken? Maybe
4. Do you think you're dying? YES! Parent: ok good, that means you'll live. Get up and brush it off.

My point is, if you ride you're going to have spills, you just have to accept it and get used to it...When it comes to the bystanders not rushing to your aid...There are SO many reasons they probably didn't..They probably didn't want to bring their horses up to a situation and their horses make it worse. If they had came over and touched your sister and something indeed have been wrong with her, them touching her, even trying to help her, could have hurt her worse and your mom pitched a fit and tried to sue them..for trying to help..I've seen it happen...Also, when they saw that your sister was screaming and flailing around, like you said, you were there with her, gogogirl had your sister's horse under control, and your mom was running towards you both..What exactly were they supposed to do? They aren't responsible for you. And by your posts so far on the forum, you certainly have a flare for the dramatic love stretching the true, that's just a trait of almost every 13 year old girl. I'm not bashing you for it..Teenage girls are a whole different breed of crazy, laugh. I know, I have FIVE little sisters...To the bystanders, it was a situation that was under control and what more could they do besides baby your sister? After all you even said the whole deal turned out fine and your sister is okay...Now we just have to see if she's going to suck it up and get back on.. If she does, make you tell her you're proud of her and that will go a LONG way with a young child..She looks up to you and your friend and is probably stuck to your side when it comes to wanting to ride, you take on the role of responsibility for her when you're off riding together..


Sunny, either that or she lied about her age..I'm also guessing gogogirl is under 15.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Moei said:


> they did not see us but we saw them through the trees!


Okay first you said they looked at you as you screamed for help.. now they were behind some trees?? Maybe they didn't know how close it was or where it was coming from?

Needless to say, everyone is fine. No use criticizing people for not doing what you all collectively believe to be the right thing.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I think this a case of over dramatizing. Also, we don't know what actually _did_ happen.

My thought, based on previous posts and use of exclamation points, is that the OP is a typical 13 year old who believes that most things are supposed to be circling around her and how everything effects her. Maybe it is a good lesson to start learning that it doesn't. 

Your sister is fine. The world did not end because two people did not come running. Maybe they knew more than you thought they did.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nherridge said:


> A.) This does not belong on the "training" thread.
> B.) You have no idea how their horses are. They could have created more disaster.
> C.) Your mom should have dropped the saddle and ran.
> 
> People fall - it's a part of riding.


A) I agree: moved it to "Talk"

B) I also agree. Some people are NOT good riders and afraid that horse(s) may do something wrong in situation when everyone is over-exciting and something unusual is happening. I don't think it's fair to judge what people did (or didn't do for that matter) in a situation of emergency. Heck, I used to get off and hold my horse if someone horse would buck the rider off and run around. The last thing I want is my horse to go crazy and send me in ER or create some danger for others. 

And I'm wondering what those riders COULD do if they get close to you (except calling 911 of course and providing some moral support)? IF your sister damaged her spine, and one of those people would try to move her there would be a great chance for the kid to be handicapped for the rest of the life, and guess WHO would be sued by her mom? 

And just to add: if there is no life-threatening injury or the danger that one must address right away to save the life of the injured person (like heavy bleeding, or the burning car, or something like that) the rule #1 is CALL THE PROFESSIONALS for the help (EMT, fire department). Because they are trained to help. If (general) you will try to do certain actions in certain situations the person can be crippled till the end of his/her life (especially when it comes to the back and neck injuries).

BTW, I'd get off my horse and walk to where it happened offering the help (like calling 911 and simply talking in calm way). But I can't judge those people for what they did, may be there was a reason behind - who knows without hearing both sides of the story.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cat said:


> While there are good Samaritan laws that protect against lawsuit - many of these only cover people who are trained and only cover to the extend of their training/certification (for example - CPR & First Aid). If these people weren't trained they very well could have been concerned about lawsuit if they did step in. And if they already saw the mother coming - then staying out of the way was probably their best bet.


Cat, good Samaritan law will work only in case of life-threatening injury you must deal with right away to save the life. In fact IF you are trained and will step in and do something wrong (or mom of the girl will think you did something wrong), you are in much worse situation then if you are not trained and tried to help.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Still confused as to why someone would be mad at two _bystanders_ that did nothing under these circumstances. :?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Cat, good Samaritan law will work only in case of life-threatening injury you must deal with right away to save the life. In fact IF you are trained and will step in and do something wrong (or mom of the girl will think you did something wrong), you are in much worse situation then if you are not trained and tried to help.


I think that depends on what state you are in too. I know when I did CPR first aid training in MI the rules explained to us were different than the ones here in KY. The MI ones sounded more like what you are saying. When I went through the training down here in KY we were told that if you try to help someone here and you are not trained you are not covered. You can only help up to the point of your training and not beyond.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

So much yarn spinning on why the bystanders were cold as ice. They were, when they at the very least should've offered words of comfort, which are of tremendous help to children!

OP, if this is your first experience of the apathy, what to speak downright coldness of which the human heart is capable, then it's high time that you got the message, & good on those who shared similar true tales here, for your edification. People have stood on the sidewalks of New York City & watched someone getting killed, & human viciousness is an enormous part of the history of the human race. 

I wish to underscore, as well, that you were wrong to punish the pony with lots of work, with a time lapse longer than* 3 seconds *after the unacceptable action. If no one's taught you that horses don't connect "correction" with the deed when the correction occurs after 3 seconds of the deed, it's also high time that you learned this, so as to be a kind & effective horseperson. You need to see how the relationship is with pony, after all of that grueling punishment, & fix it, as I'm sure that pony's not looking to you as his trusty friend & leader, after that.

I speak to these issues in a spirit of helpfulness; I find some of the chronological adults on here to have been snarky to you, & that only adds more sadness to the picture.

All the best, on learning about human nature & horse nature!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Cat, good Samaritan law will work only in case of life-threatening injury you must deal with right away to save the life. In fact IF you are trained and will step in and do something wrong (or mom of the girl will think you did something wrong), you are in much worse situation then if you are not trained and tried to help.


Absolutely. I have a license in the medical field & I've come across situations like this. The only time I've stepped in physically was doing CPR on a motorcycle accident victim who I didn't hold much hope for-he died at the scene.
I've been to events where a kid falls off & has the wind knocked out of them. They ask over the PA system if there is a nurse or doctor in the crowd. Unless the person is in obvious trouble I don't move. I can't tell by looking if the person is winded, scared or has a cervical fracture. If I suggested they were OK & they weren't, I'd be in trouble. If I suggested they need an ambulance & ER & they didn't, I'd hear about that too.
In this case a parent was right there.
Now, if I was the only one there I would act but I'm sure my snot green horse would have added fuel to the fire.

I think a loose horse being chased by another horse runs farther, as it now has company.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cat said:


> I think that depends on what state you are in too.


Correct. I was speaking about MD only (I should of say that). I hold EMT license, and that's what they were never tired to repeat at the training: unless it's true life-threatening condition and person is dying, call for help.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

natisha said:


> Absolutely. I have a license in the medical field & I've come across situations like this. The only time I've stepped in physically was doing CPR on a motorcycle accident victim who I didn't hold much hope for-he died at the scene.
> I've been to events where a kid falls off & has the wind knocked out of them. They ask over the PA system if there is a nurse or doctor in the crowd. Unless the person is in obvious trouble I don't move. I can't tell by looking if the person is winded, scared or has a cervical fracture. If I suggested they were OK & they weren't, I'd be in trouble. If I suggested they need an ambulance & ER & they didn't, I'd hear about that too.
> In this case a parent was right there.
> Now, if I was the only one there I would act but I'm sure my snot green horse would have added fuel to the fire.
> ...


I agree with you on this. 
Nowadays you can be taken to court for assisting - come to that, you can probably be taken to court if you do not assist! 

I taught riding for many years and have had people take falls and rom experience, the child ho is screaming the loudest is the least hurt.
You cannot scream if you have winded yourself, the only noise is a sort of grunt/wheeze! 

Three kids out riding, youngest at the back, a no no in my book, she should have been in the middle, having a lead from the first and the other watching from behind.


As someone said, we were taught that if you fell off, tough, get back on and do it again until you get it right.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

lacyloo said:


> Still confused as to why someone would be mad at two _bystanders_ that did nothing under these circumstances. :?


I agree, I'm confused also why she is so mad at two bystanders?? The child obviously didn't have the wind knocked out of her if she was screaming. Better to leave the child alone and not try to move her until real help comes! Also better to stay on your horse and stay out of the drama\. Teenagers! Ug. :?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

1) what exactly did you expect them to do in the situation?
2) children who are capable of screaming are not badly hut, it is when they go quiet that you have to worry.
3) people react to emergancies in different ways. Personaly I go deadly calm, deal with the situation and then have a breakdown later, my sister totaly looses her head and panics (normaly adding fuel to the fire), A good friend of mine freezes. 
4) not everyone knows what to do in emergancies.
5) there are laws that mean you can get sued if you help people and make the situation worse. I have a friend who was sued because a lady who was staying at her house got very very drunk and fell down the stairs, she broke her back falling down the stairs and stopped breathing. My friend moved her to try and get her breathing and then got sued for her efforts.
6) Adults have to be very very careful around kids now a days, unfortunatly there are far to many people who will cry pedophile even if you are just trying to help the kid.

7) adding 2 more horses to the mix, 2 riders who may not have been very confident or competant and you have a recipe for disaster

8)you panicing did not help the situation. i've fallen many times on rides and delt with friends who have fallen off. The one thing you must not do is panic and scream as you make the whole situation worse. The other thing you do is just leave the horse (it will stop eventualy) and look after the person in a quiet and efficient manner.

9) being winded, whilst scarey does not last very long, does not require medical attention and does not require panic. All it needs is the time to sort itself out and a hug of reassurance both of which you were perfectly capable of providing.

10) you should NEVER have been riding out without a mobile phone!

Personaly I probably would have ridden closer and seen if you needed help but upon seeing her up and flailing I would not have gotten off (as I'd never get back on again) and if i saw a parent on the way I'd have just left it to them.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Moei said:


> 13 why?


 Moei, I've asked you on your friend's thread and I'm going to ask you again: PLEASE take some time to write with correct grammar, cut down on the exclamation points, and think about what you're writing. I am very close to your age and have been a member here since I was twelve. Despite what you may think, it_ is_ possible for a kid to write something and come off as reasonably mature. People don't take hysterical, drama-loving kids very seriously.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Your original post was very hard to read with all the spelling errors ans multitude of exclamation marks. Please maybe use spell check.
> 
> I'm very sorry to say that your age shines through clearly. You are blaming people for something without knowing their story. If I were in their position I would have done the same thing that they did.
> 
> ...


LoveStory10 why do you have my boyfriend as your avatar!!!!!!!!! How Dare you!!!!!!!!!!!!

(I think I'm adorable by the way lol)


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Northern said:


> So much yarn spinning on why the bystanders were cold as ice. They were, when they at the very least should've offered words of comfort, which are of tremendous help to children!
> 
> OP, if this is your first experience of the apathy, what to speak downright coldness of which the human heart is capable, then it's high time that you got the message, & good on those who shared similar true tales here, for your edification. People have stood on the sidewalks of New York City & watched someone getting killed, & human viciousness is an enormous part of the history of the human race.
> 
> ...


I have to say northern that you seem to enjoy buying in to the obvious drama. You have taken the story of, as we now know, a 13 yr old girl, who went hooning off leaving her younger sister flailing in the back to be kicked off by her pony, at face value. This makes you a very kind person, but not necessarily very astute.

That sounds offensive and I am sorry because I don't mean to be. My point is that we got a very one sided view of the situation. Those bad, cold adults, I imagine have many and various reasons to not go and help. Do you know for a fact that the horses they were on were reliable enough to go to a crisis situation? Do you know for a fact that both of these riders were competent enough riders to check their horses if it proved to be a dangerous situation? Do you know if infact those riders were actually able to get their horses to the scene? What if one of those horses was being silly because of all the excitement of ponies running around and they were having difficulty controlling their own horses?

Do you know for a fact that they even understood what was happening? Do you know that the screaming they heard might have sounded like kids playing? (I heard my daughter "screaming in terror" one day, I raced out and she was fencing with a tree - kicking its *** too by the way Lol). Do you know for a fact that they even HEARD anything? What way was the wind going? What direction was the sound carrying?

I'm just saying you don't have a clue of what those bystanders were aware of and neither do I. So I am going to think the best of people and choose to believe that they were well meaning folk, unsure whether there was a course of action too take. 

I understand that you may be jaded in life but it was pretty apparent from the first post that the OP was not completely rational on the subject of the incident. I think as adults we need to be a bit more measured in our approach to such stories.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, just wow, at some of these responses. The one being used a lot, what did you expect them to do, REALLY? They fact of the matter is, those people had no idea whether or not they were truly needed. Comforting words can go a long way with a child, no touching was even necessary to be a good samaritan. The girls obviously felt that they needed help. What was going through those peoples heads, "They'll figure out they don't REALLY need help when we don't move." Nice.
Some of you may have heard the story of the 2 year old girl in China that was hit by a truck, passed by several people on foot, run over a second time, and passed by more people, I think there was 19 in all, before someone finally helped the poor girl. Yeah she died. Makes me absolutely sick. The video can be found on youtube, but don't watch it if you cant handle it. I won't post it, it's horrifying. Apparently people were scared of being sued.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

That video is awful, whisper. Awful, awful, awful....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Sunny said:


> Sorry to butt in, I've been stalking- but was the under 15 rule done away with?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Anyone can type any date they wish in the "date of birth" box.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sunny said:


> That video is awful, whisper. Awful, awful, awful....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ya I know.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm aware of that, but I figured she would have been banned if she was admitting her age. My comment was more tongue-in-cheek.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Northern said:


> People have stood on the sidewalks of New York City & watched someone getting killed, & human viciousness is an enormous part of the history of the human race.
> 
> I speak to these issues in a spirit of helpfulness; I find some of the chronological adults on here to have been snarky to you, & that only adds more sadness to the picture.


:-o Wow! Comparing this to passively watching someone die on the street doesn't even belong in the same thought. Again, we were not there and only have the OP side of the story. To me it feels like the story has been over-dramatized. 

I do know myself that I would help a child who _truly_ needed it. I believe most people would - even in New York. For these bystanders to quote "do nothing" doesn't tell me that the world is evil but moreso, the situation wasn't as grim as stated.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Whisper22 said:


> Wow, just wow, at some of these responses. The one being used a lot, what did you expect them to do, REALLY? They fact of the matter is, those people had no idea whether or not they were truly needed. Comforting words can go a long way with a child, no touching was even necessary to be a good samaritan. The girls obviously felt that they needed help. What was going through those peoples heads, "They'll figure out they don't REALLY need help when we don't move." Nice.
> Some of you may have heard the story of the 2 year old girl in China that was hit by a truck, passed by several people on foot, run over a second time, and passed by more people, I think there was 19 in all, before someone finally helped the poor girl. Yeah she died. Makes me absolutely sick. The video can be found on youtube, but don't watch it if you cant handle it. I won't post it, it's horrifying. Apparently people were scared of being sued.


Well said Whisper. I couldnt imagine coming across anybody in need of assistance, be it a fall off a bike or a scraped knee and not feel the need to help or comfort them. Be it a child or adult. The thought of somebody sitting and watching amazes me, but people react in different ways and possibly they had a good reason we are not aware of. I can see where the anger in the post is coming from, yet I can understand what people are saying. 

Personally, if I helped somebody and they sued me, my conscience would be clear. I know karma would come back and kick them in the backside.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

BaileyJo said:


> :-o Wow! Comparing this to passively watching someone die on the street doesn't even belong in the same thought. Again, we were not there and only have the OP side of the story. To me it feels like the story has been over-dramatized.
> 
> I do know myself that I would help a child who _truly_ needed it. I believe most people would - even in New York. For these bystanders to quote "do nothing" doesn't tell me that the world is evil but moreso, the situation wasn't as grim as stated.


She wasn't comparing this to passively watching someone die on the street. She was saying if people can do that, they can definitely do this. Trying to make her understand even worse happens without reason.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think there are situations that obviously need assistance and those that don't....

I have watched my boss get bucked off of a colt doctoring calves and broke his neck, at least 2 hours from the nearest hospital, a 30 minute trot back to the truck and trailer and no phone service. Husband and I handled situation just fine...eventually got him air lifted to the nearest hospital.

I also watched my boss' 8 year old son get bucked off of his horse while mashing steers across the desert. 
Same as mentioned before....
If you can cry, you are getting air.
Are you bleeding? no. You are fine.
Can you get back on your horse? yes. Suck it up, we got a few miles left to go.
No biggie, rub some dirt in it.
And away we went, we had steers stretched out for miles. when we got the gate we told his dad. His dad says "how come you fell off?" lol...kids are tough, if you make them that way.

In the OP's situation I might have yelled over to see if she was fine, but if I would have known the mother was close by and running that way, I would of stayed out the way. I think you can hardly compare this situation to a little girl getting ran over on the street in China.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Point was, people have been known to be apathetic &_ even worse_. 

Deliberately refusing to receive my point, much? It was crystal clear. 

Don't expect further posts explaining the already clear from me here, chronological adults; I have a hunch that the teen got my points just fine.

I find the "astute" adults here to be strangely intent upon distrusting the teen's story, & I find that there's no reason to be so suspicious of a very simple & believable story. Pat Parelli's right: adults are people who practice making simple things difficult. LOL!


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Northern said:


> Point was, people have been known to be apathetic &_ even worse_.
> 
> Deliberately refusing to receive my point, much? It was crystal clear.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll say it. I simply don't trust her story, simple as that. It is her flare for the over dramatics from her last thread and exclamation points. So because of that, I have my suspicions on the whole over embellished truth of her story. Some call it being "astute", I call it my "gut feeling." :wink: Usually they are pretty good. 

I will say it again, we _still_ don't know what happened. Until then, I will go with my gut.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Northern said:


> Point was, people have been known to be apathetic &_ even worse_.
> 
> Deliberately refusing to receive my point, much? It was crystal clear.
> 
> ...


 Sure people can be apathetic or _even worse, _as you put it.
It doesn't sound like it was in this case. 

And it isn't so much as disbelief about the story but more likely an over reaction to the situation. She was scared for her sister and more than likely this was the first time she was in this situation and just didn't know how to react to it..understandable. That is how we learn, through experiences and growing up.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Sorry to butt in, I've been stalking- but was the under 15 rule done away with?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


2) Members _under_ 15 (13 and 14 year olds) can start threads in any forum (except the Saloon), and can add replies to their own threads as often as they like, but cannot reply to other members' threads in substantive forums. 
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-for...nse-age-related-feedback-87799/#ixzz1mmtklJ00
​


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm not sure I believe te story is 100% true. First the sister was laying on the ground crying, then she was up and moving around, then she was screaming, but at the same time she couldn't breathe? Sorry, but if she couldn't breathe, she wouldn't be screaming.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks, Alex!

Last I remember under 15s couldn't join, but I must have just been remembering wrong!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I know my horse wouldn't bat an eye at one or two screaming children, and I could either leave him standing or ride over and help without causing more of a problem. _However_ the vast majority of horses I know would take offence at two screaming kids and the _last_ thing they needed was more run away horses and two more injured riders or a frantic horse frightening further or stomping all over the poor girl.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Northern or who ever posted about the 2 yrold girl in china. The chinese have very different values to us, a good friend of mine worked in china for a long time and if you broke the rules (crossed the street when you shouldnt) and got injured, then they thought you deserved to die. If you couldnt afford medical treatment (which has to be paid for before treatment over there) then they thought you were not worthy of living and you would be left to die.

A freind of hers got appendicitis and they took her to hospital, despite having insurance the chinese medical staff would not accept that as payment and in order to be seen by a doctor they had to go and get cash out of a local cash point, then to have a scan they had to get more out and then to get an operation they had to max out a company credit card (I have a company credit card and my limit is huge, but apparently if you go to china they double your limit just in case). By the time all this money was found and the operation paid for the appendix was about to burst and infact did burst whilst in surgery!

She also once found a man who had been knocked over, she called the ambulance and they refused to come out because he had broken the rules and had been crossing a duel carriage way.

it is a completely different world over there and you simply cannot compaire it to the western world.



alexischristina said:


> I know my horse wouldn't bat an eye at one or two screaming children, and I could either leave him standing or ride over and help without causing more of a problem. _However_ the vast majority of horses I know would take offence at two screaming kids and the _last_ thing they needed was more run away horses and two more injured riders or a frantic horse frightening further or stomping all over the poor girl.


 
had it been my horse he'd have probably taken off, dumped me and i'd have just added my problems to the situation.

Yesterday a bird called from a tree to the side of the arena and Reeco freaked, did a rodeo display and then bolted, I came off and I've broken my wrist and got a lovely hoof print on my right leg. 2 kids screaming would have deffinatly set him off.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

It's called the bystander effect. 
"The bystander effect or Genovese syndrome is a social psychological phenomenon that refers to cases where individuals do not offer any means of help in an emergency situation to the victim when other people are present. The probability of help has in the past been thought to be inversely related to the number of bystanders; in other words, the greater the number of bystanders, the less likely it is that any one of them will help. The mere presence of other bystanders greatly decreases intervention. This happens because as the number of bystanders increases, any given bystander is less likely to interpret the incident as a problem, and less likely to assume responsibility for taking action.[1]"

Anyway...WHY is this even important? Nobody was badly hurt and everything's fine now. Why are you still worrying about it? Let it go. It's just causing unnecessary feather ruffling of your own and the forum. Live and learn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't get it... you could see them, they couldn't see you through trees? Yet they verbalized to you that someone was coming to help (that someone specifically being your mother), they verbalized to her that it was the girl on the white horse..which means they could see you. I'm sure while your sister was up and about - or maybe it was down... you seem to have mixed that up, one of these people may have gone to get your mother. 
A good explaination for no approach is that they are simply not trained in first aid. She was crying, up and about and moving... clearly not in shock, breathing and feeding off your panic. Clearly going to be okay - who knows maybe a broken arm, but what are they going to do about it? Even as a first aider they wouldn't splint it unless they were the ones transporting her. And as the mother was on site, that would be her choice to make...so still what would they have done had they approached?
They however stood there, not leaving until your mother got there..this speaks to me that they(or one) did go for help. Or if not saw someone on their way and were waiting for their arrival. Keeping at a safe distance because of their horses and or other reasons. They didn't see a wreck and ride off into the sunset, they waited there. Clearly not uncaring to what was happening but having no means themselves to deal with it. They did tell you someone was on their way..Did you want them to come hold your hand?

Glad to hear your sister was fine, but in the future you should always keep calm when faced with situations like this, people and especially children, will react on your reaction. It is always best to say "It's okay, we're going to get help. You're alright." Next time bystanders appear to be doing nothing - tell the injured person exactly what you're doing - going to get help. And go get the help yourself. Panicking, yelling does nothing to soothe someone. Keep calm.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It appears the OP is ignoring this thread....


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

On the 2-yr-old run over & not helped: as with my telling of the NYC sidewalk apathy, er, bystander effect, the point is that humans have the capacity to NOT HELP another human(s) in distress, REGARDLESS of their "reasons". Cultural beliefs arise from human nature, liability concerns arise from human nature, taking precedence over any Good Samaritanism.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

Whisper22 said:


> Wow, just wow, at some of these responses. The one being used a lot, what did you expect them to do, REALLY? They fact of the matter is, those people had no idea whether or not they were truly needed. Comforting words can go a long way with a child, no touching was even necessary to be a good samaritan. The girls obviously felt that they needed help. What was going through those peoples heads, "They'll figure out they don't REALLY need help when we don't move." Nice.
> Some of you may have heard the story of the 2 year old girl in China that was hit by a truck, passed by several people on foot, run over a second time, and passed by more people, I think there was 19 in all, before someone finally helped the poor girl. Yeah she died. Makes me absolutely sick. The video can be found on youtube, but don't watch it if you cant handle it. I won't post it, it's horrifying. Apparently people were scared of being sued.


 Its nice to know someone else besides me,my mom and friend think what they did was wrong!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

Northern said:


> Point was, people have been known to be apathetic &_ even worse_.
> 
> Deliberately refusing to receive my point, much? It was crystal clear.
> 
> ...


 i understand what you are saying just fine and i think you are right adults never belive teenagers stories! it is kind of frustrating!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

faye said:


> Northern or who ever posted about the 2 yrold girl in china. The chinese have very different values to us, a good friend of mine worked in china for a long time and if you broke the rules (crossed the street when you shouldnt) and got injured, then they thought you deserved to die. If you couldnt afford medical treatment (which has to be paid for before treatment over there) then they thought you were not worthy of living and you would be left to die.


I would hope the Chinese could distinguish between a toddler breaking the rules and an adult breaking the rules. Those people simply cared too much about themselves to help. Whether in China or here, it is a personality trait I think is just sad.



Northern said:


> On the 2-yr-old run over & not helped: as with my telling of the NYC sidewalk apathy, er, bystander effect, the point is that humans have the capacity to NOT HELP another human(s) in distress, REGARDLESS of their "reasons". Cultural beliefs arise from human nature, liability concerns arise from human nature, taking precedence over any Good Samaritanism.


Exactly!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Moei said:


> i understand what you are saying just fine and i think you are right adults never belive teenagers stories! it is kind of frustrating!


 This is a generalization if I've ever heard one.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Moei said:


> Its nice to know someone else besides me,my mom and friend think what they did was wrong!


The way I see it the ones who did the initial wrongs causing this accident were you, your Mom & your friend. You for breaking the rules by having your sister in the back instead of the middle, your Mom for trusting you to follow the rules & your friend for going beyond the abilities of the least experienced rider in a group.
If those people had not been there who would you be directing your anger at?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

natisha said:


> The way I see it the ones who did the initial wrongs causing this accident were you, your Mom & your friend. You for breaking the rules by having your sister in the back instead of the middle, your Mom for trusting you to follow the rules & your friend for going beyond the abilities of the least experienced rider in a group.
> If those people had not been there who would you be directing your anger at?


This.

Would you have then blamed random people for NOT being there? Or would you have blamed your sister, your mother, or your friend?

I agree 100% with the quoted post that it was YOU and YOUR people that were in the wrong in the first place.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't think it matters who caused the accident at all. Are you saying you wouldn't help a child if they caused they're own accident, which is usually always the case? If not, then who cares who caused it.

I think based on this thread, her generalization is pretty accurate.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Whisper22 said:


> I don't think it matters who caused the accident at all. Are you saying you wouldn't help a child if they caused they're own accident, which is usually always the case? If not, then who cares who caused it.
> 
> I think based on this thread, her generalization is pretty accurate.


This thread is not really about the accident but about directed anger, misdirected anger. IMO


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

It might be a bit annoying that they did nothing but everyone was ok at least. And people have delayed reactions sometimes. Reminds me of just last night at a show, a little boy was going in to run his horse, horse lunged forward to go, the whole saddle and boy came right off. So the kid was laying about under his saddle and his horse running around the arena. Nobody moved for about 30 seconds, then the announcer said "will someone help that young man" they it was all a rush of people. Just a bit delayed. The boy wasn't hurt btw, probably shocked though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Northern said:


> Pat Parelli's right: adults are people who practice making simple things difficult. LOL!



Munches pre Lent popcorn and idly wonders if I can nominate this thread as the most random introduction of PP in the histrionics, oops my bad I mean history of message boards :rofl:

Did the moustachioed marvel also mention that of the whole population teenagers are the most likely to overreact in any given situation? Closely followed by a bunch of people on a message board, all who are using their very best skill and judgement to guess what went on here.

My turn

Colonel Mustard in the Library with the gun!

Or, girls yelling and screaming, adults looking on trying to figure out if this is something they need to help with, or 'normal' levels of yelling and screaming. See loose horse, people moving, adult looking like they are going to attend, decide no drama.

Sometimes the best way to help is to keep out of the way and not make a drama out of it.

Maybe it was Captain Peacock, in the kitchen with the housemaid, or is that yet another guessing game?


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

natisha said:


> This thread is not really about the accident but about directed anger, misdirected anger. IMO


I don't think it is misdirected. I probably wouldn't have said anything to those people, but I would have wanted to. I don't believe in ingnoring a child, or adult for that matter, who is obviously scared and in need of help. I don't believe in ONLY helping those who are dying or seriously injured. I think the OP has every right to feel angry. IMO the fact that it was a child makes their lack of reaction worse. Children are too innocent to be treated that way.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Whisper22 said:


> Children are too innocent to be treated that way.


Not all children I'm afraid


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Not all children I'm afraid


Lol, I have known some pretty evil ones, not my own of course. But I'm afraid even they would have gotten my help.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Toddler in China was not helped because apparently that country has a tradition of suing the people who try to help with causing the accident in the first place, not that they did not care, but that the repercussions of aiding someone there, have very real consequences for the Good Samaritan. That was brought out frequently when it was first aired on Youtube and other places.

As for the people who did nothing to help, could it be that you or friends and family have a history at this barn of doing things that put you in danger often? Riding out of control, taking chances, not listening to more experienced horsepeople? Not saying that is case, but I know I will not rush to help someone that has basically brought it on themselves.

Maybe you need to rethink your conduct as well as the others too, and see if you behave in such a way that others are reluctant to get involved. For instance, has advice been offered to you all, that was responded to rudely?

Have you bothered the others who are at the barn with your antics, noise, tomfoolery?

Do you routinely disregard others who might be trying to tack up, move, use the arena/trails?

Are you habitually rude, noisy, or slovenly?

I second the ones that said if sister was screaming/moving, not too badly hurt, and your mother was heading towards you all, so might have seen no reason to intervene.

But if at any time, the things I mentioned have taken place? That might go a long way to explaining their reaction too.

Glad no one was hurt, you were lucky this time.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Palomine said:


> Toddler in China was not helped because apparently that country has a tradition of suing the people who try to help with causing the accident in the first place, not that they did not care, but that the repercussions of aiding someone there, have very real consequences for the Good Samaritan. That was brought out frequently when it was first aired on Youtube and other places.


Exactly. They cared more about themselves than a toddler who had been run over twice.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Whisper22 said:


> Exactly. They cared more about themselves than a toddler who had been run over twice.


I wonder where the toddler's parents were? That was a sickening story made worse by knowing it's common place there.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I would have probably just stood there watching too...I mean..what were you expecting them to do? Just because they're adults doesn't mean they have an obligation to look after you, especially if they saw your mum coming anyway :/


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Moei said:


> i understand what you are saying just fine and i think you are right adults never belive teenagers stories! it is kind of frustrating!


To the contrary, I find many teens to be more credible than many adults - the credibility comes from delivery....a story delivered in hysterics and dramatics is not all that credible no matter the source.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Munches pre Lent popcorn and idly wonders if I can nominate this thread as the most random introduction of PP in the histrionics, oops my bad I mean history of message boards :rofl:
> 
> Did the moustachioed marvel also mention that of the whole population teenagers are the most likely to overreact in any given situation? Closely followed by a bunch of people on a message board, all who are using their very best skill and judgement to guess what went on here.
> 
> ...


Golden, if I could like this post ten times, I would!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Whisper22 said:


> Exactly. They cared more about themselves than a toddler who had been run over twice.


 These days, No good deed goes unpunished. It's unfortunate, but true.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

natisha said:


> I wonder where the toddler's parents were? That was a sickening story made worse by knowing it's common place there.


I believe this happened in front of their shop. The little girl was suppose to be playing with her brother and wandered into the street, the parents were working. I don't take blame away from them at all. 



grayshell38 said:


> These days, No good deed goes unpunished. It's unfortunate, but true.


I don't believe that at all. While it might be more true in China, here it is not that common. I do good deeds all the time, and I don't think I've ever had a negative outcome.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

natisha said:


> The way I see it the ones who did the initial wrongs causing this accident were you, your Mom & your friend. You for breaking the rules by having your sister in the back instead of the middle, your Mom for trusting you to follow the rules & your friend for going beyond the abilities of the least experienced rider in a group.
> If those people had not been there who would you be directing your anger at?


 we were at no fault. we ride that tiny trail all the time plus my sister is almost as good of a rider as my friend and i. my mom gave us permission to go and she said she would catch up. also we asked my sister how fast she wanted to go up the hill and she was ok with a fast canter and told me to go in front. my friends horse didn't stop as fast as mine so she got a bit ahead! none of us are at fault.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm a jump in and help person, my husband is not. Don't get injured if he's the only one nearby. He'll have NO idea what to do and at best he'll call someone. As for me, I would have come to help soothe ya'll emotionally but there was nothing physically I would have done.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

Palomine said:


> As for the people who did nothing to help, could it be that you or friends and family have a history at this barn of doing things that put you in danger often? Riding out of control, taking chances, not listening to more experienced horsepeople? Not saying that is case, but I know I will not rush to help someone that has basically brought it on themselves.
> 
> Maybe you need to rethink your conduct as well as the others too, and see if you behave in such a way that others are reluctant to get involved. For instance, has advice been offered to you all, that was responded to rudely?
> 
> ...


 My mom is always with us and on top of us, we never cause distubences and we are always careful! ask anyone at that barn and they will tell you we are respectful of others opinions and quite eager to take their advice and put it to use! so i don't appreciate you assuming we brought it on ourselves and those people didn't want to help us because we are a so called disturbence, i can assure you we arent!


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Maturity is taking responsibility. Sure she told you to go in front, she's almost as good and your mom said ok. She's still your younger sister. She's 9, she's not as smart as you are. I speak as the older sister of twin sisters. I can't count the number of times they told me they were just as good as I was while falling over on their roller blades.


Moei said:


> we were at no fault. we ride that tiny trail all the time plus my sister is almost as good of a rider as my friend and i. my mom gave us permission to go and she said she would catch up. also we asked my sister how fast she wanted to go up the hill and she was ok with a fast canter and told me to go in front. my friends horse didn't stop as fast as mine so she got a bit ahead! none of us are at fault.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm going to answer a common misperception on this thread. everyone says "well your mom was on the way" the only reason she was on the way was because after about 2min of calling for help the 2women said "um, i think someone is hurt or fell off their horse, i think it was the girl on the white horse" my mom said "my daughter?" and they said "maybe, we heard her calling for help a minute ago." so ya they could have been up to us on foot if they thought their horses couldn't deal with it the first time they heard us calling!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

furbabymum said:


> Maturity is taking responsibility. Sure she told you to go in front, she's almost as good and your mom said ok. She's still your younger sister. She's 9, she's not as smart as you are. I speak as the older sister of twin sisters. I can't count the number of times they told me they were just as good as I was while falling over on their roller blades.


 i also thought it would be safer for me to go in front because she gets nervous when there are people behind her and that could have caused more issues.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Moei said:


> none of us are at fault.


Well there you go....it was an accident, none of you were at fault, it just happened.

Seriously, all is well that ends well, this week a friend of mine had someone run a yield sign on the road coming across her, she couldn't avoid the vehicle, and there was an accident.

The lady who ran the sign is dead, my friend has just got out of hospital, her truck was burned and she lost everything that was in it.

In the scheme of things, the kid fell of the horse, she's fine, you are fine, and you are clear enough about the accident to complain that 2 random strangers didn't come running to your aid?

You have now had the satisfaction of gaining all the attention that you didn't get then, so I say you are lucky, what actually happened that day was not "the worst buck, 2 bystanders do nothing"

What happened was kid fell off of horse, horse and kid are fine, HOW LUCKY WE ARE because it could of been a whole lot worse. 

Look on it not as a bad thing but a lucky event.

With that I'm out of here


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Amen, sistah!


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll put in my two cents, so take it for what it's worth...

Two 13 year olds and a 9 year old should probably not have been out on a trail ride without adult supervision anyway, it sounds like this is a commercial riding barn? Do they not have rules against this? If not, I can't imagine what their insurance policy looks like and costs!

Kids do funny things, including calling for help when it's not needed, if they are playing or whatever. I used to live behind a city park and we heard it constantly, so of course people didn't respond to it. My dad said if I ever was in trouble to yell "fire" instead of "help" because it gets more people's attention.

Your friend did a stupid thing by running after the horse, because her horse could have done the same thing and gotten her injured. It sounds as if the horse was heading back to the barn, someone would have caught him when he got back. More people galloping around would have caused chaos. If *I* were in the situation of the bystanders and on *my* horse, there is nothing I would have done. My mare loses her mind around other galloping horses, she is 16 years old and I've owned her since she was 4, this has not changed. One day some friends and I were schooling cross country and another friend was just riding her greeny around the same field, when we saw greeny taking off towards home. One friend went to help but I had face mare away from the galloping horse and actually ride her away from him down a hill where she couldn't see him. Why? Because the situation already had one person down, you don't want a situation where multiple people fall off. Friend was fine, horse had just shied at a pheasant and ran back to his stall to eat his hay.

I work in a factory that belongs to the largest company in the world. We have strict safety rules, including where if someone gets hurt, in most situations we are not allowed to help them, because it can lead to more than one victim. This was not followed at a plant in China (by a visiting American) last summer, someone went in a confined space and passed out due to a chemical in the tank he went into, a "hero" went in after him and also passed out. Rescue workers were able to save the "hero" as he was on top of the original victim, but by the time they got to the original victim, he had already died. Had the hero not gone in, but called for help instead, that original victim would most likely still be alive today.

Things are not always what they appear to be.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

All little sisters are going to say whatever it takes to make them seem like one of the 'big girls' I know my sister was 'ok' with galloping around the trails when she was younger. Did that mean she was _capable_ of it? No. I don't think any nine year old should be galloping or 'fast cantering' through the trails alone, unaccompanied by a mature, responsible adult, regardless of the size horse they're riding. Pony or otherwise, they're still _much_ stronger than she is, and chances are she hasn't been riding nearly long enough to be able to handle a dangerous situation. I think it was an accident that could have been avoided by making smarter decisions, but it's done and over with and there's really no need to argue- the bystanders were not at fault, there was very little they could do anyway, I think we've covered all the bases here...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Moei said:


> we were at no fault.


 First of all, this is a VERY closed mind frame. It's okay to be at fault; we all slip up.


Moei said:


> we ride that tiny trail all the time plus my sister is almost as good of a rider as my friend and i. *my mom gave us permission to go and she said she would catch up.* also we asked my sister how fast she wanted to go up the hill and she was ok with a fast canter and told me to go in front. my friends horse didn't stop as fast as mine so she got a bit ahead! none of us are at fault.


I thought your mom was by the barn carrying a saddle? Or am I making that part up?


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

So I'm just going to throw in my two cents on the situation here because this was a very avoidable situation. And several very stupid mistakes were made.

*NEVER* should the youngest most inexperienced rider ever be last, EVER. I'm sure part of the reason why your sister's pony bucked is because it was upset it was getting left behind. As a 13 year old whose mother has enough confidence in to let you go out on the trails alone you should know this by now, and being selfish and riding ahead with your friend and leaving your sister behind was a stupid mistake on your part.

*NEVER* chase after another horse on horseback. That's a very good way to get bucked off or run away with yourself. It's extremely dangerous to go after another horse on horseback. Actually, when a horse is loose, the proper procedure is to dismount your horse until the horse has left the area or has been caught. Horses generally run back to the barn, and if your sister was in need of medical attention a loose horse at the barn would be a good indication that something was wrong. (it more sounds like you wanted to cover up your mistake here)

*DO NOT* blame the adults for not assisting. More horses and people around a screaming and flailing child would have been a disaster. I've almost gotten my head stepped on because someone tried to come help me after a dog attacked my horse and I fell off (and this person was unmounted and knew what to do in the event of a serious injury). When I teach lessons I have a rule that the parents have to stay out of the ring when their children fall off for clutter reasons. Theres no point in having someone there babying someone who fell off, and making a big fuss over it. It will just traumatize the kid more. I asses if the kid is okay, calm them down, talk about what happened, and put them back on the pony. This whole flailing and screaming and expecting everyone to fuss over her when she's obviously fine is crap. And I can't give you a fair assessment on what exactly the adults were thinking because your story keeps changing, but they probably either thought you were playing or could tell that she was okay.

Also, fun fact, your sister's coordination isn't as developed at her age as yours is so although you may think she's as good of a rider but she has her limitations. She's also at that age where she thinks she can do anything you can do, and wants to do anything you can do, so do you think she would really say no? I remember trying to do everything my big sister did and I got hurt all the time. So as the big sister it's you're responsibility to know your little sister's limitations. It is also your mother's responsibility to know how much trust she should put in you. Personally, I wouldn't be letting you go out on the trails alone any time soon after that stupid stunt you pulled. You could have really gotten your sister injured doing that.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> I thought your mom was by the barn carrying a saddle? Or am I making that part up?


she was, and she was carrying a saddle. another thing is that it was not really a trail it was more like a connecting route between a large main barn and a small barn, also i did not LEAVE my sister to be with my friend i was directly in front of looking back at her to make sure she was ok!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

NeuroticMare said:


> Two 13 year olds and a 9 year old should probably not have been out on a trail ride without adult supervision anyway, it sounds like this is a commercial riding barn? Do they not have rules against this? If not, I can't imagine what their insurance policy looks like and costs!


Oh my, how did I ever survive, when I was 9 and my sister was 13 not only did we ride the trails alone.....gasp.....we rode along highways, residential roads in our city.....plus 3 other neighboring cities! I remember leaving the house before dawn and not coming home until dark.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Moei said:


> then they blamed my mom! and said they were "responsible for not running to us on their horses!"


Actually that is correct. You never run at a situation like that.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

mls said:


> Actually that is correct. You never run at a situation like that.


 they could have got off and walked.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Moei said:


> she was, and she was carrying a saddle. another thing is that it was not really a trail it was more like a connecting route between a large main barn and a small barn, also i did not LEAVE my sister to be with my friend i was directly in front of looking back at her to make sure she was ok!


So now it's not really a trail? But the fact remains that you were in the wrong by having the least experienced member right at the back. If when she falls she sits there screaming, after telling you that she is ok with going up a hill at a fast canter which resulted in her falling, tells me personally that she was NOT ok with it. Regardless of her telling you to go and leave her at the back, you were wrong to do that. So if anyone is to blame (which you are putting on innocent bystanders) it is your fault for being that careless.

Your sister is fine am I correct? Maybe some shaken nerves and a bruise or two? The incident is over, it happened, you can't change that. So why moan about what is now in the past?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Moei said:


> they could have got off and walked.


And left their horses loose to potentially run off?

As you get older, you will understand liability and why some individuals choose to not get involved. If your mother was in the area, she is/was the responsible party.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

there were 2 people one could have gotten off while the other held both horses.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Moei said:


> there were 2 people one could have gotten off while the other held both horses.


And if their horses started acting up trying to follow the bolting horse... How do you expect the person holding them to fare?


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

instead of making fun of the OP for her lack of knowledge and insight into the world, why don't we offer some helpful understanding? I'm sure all of us at some point have had to come to terms with the reality that most people are self serving and self interested, and given the choice would do what benefits them most, even if that means watching two children scared and screaming for help with no one coming to their aid. It is a very harsh truth to accept, and I for one can say that I had a difficult time accepting this particular lesson. Didn't you?
OP, I know why you are so upset. I feel for you. All I can say is... Please, please, please... Do not put so much faith or expectation into people in the future, especially strangers. It will save you much more heartache in the long run.

I am glad your sister is doing well... Please don't let this experience sour her on riding. Be patient, but help her get back on that horse.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Moei said:


> there were 2 people one could have gotten off while the other held both horses.


What exactly do you want out of this thread?

Vent? You've done that successfully.

Argue until the cows come home about how right you are and how wrong they were? You're not going to convince anyone so you may as well give it up.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

OP, also... it's important to note that many people are also incapable of sympathy, or taking a walk in another's shoes. they can't understand your point of view, so they belittle it. this is another harsh lesson.

When you put yourself on public forum, you unfortunately open yourself up to all manner of human shortcomings. I wish I could give you a hug right now!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

arrowsaway, I certainly dont see anyone on the thread making fun of the OP. 
Everyone here is just pointing out the teenage hysterics and exageration are not going to get her sympathy on here.

And they are also making her aware that not every adult will come running the second she shouts, people have got far bigger conciderations. No one wants to loose thier livelyhoods because some child or thier parents cried wolf or sued them.

Infact the OP actualy sounds like a typical 13yrold brat who won't listen to those older and more world wise, nor is she at all receptive to the fact that she was in the wrong in the first place.
As with most immature children she can't possibly be wrong.

I have fallen off as a child on hacks and I've been on many hacks out where others have fallen off. I find the less you scream and shout ther more likely you are to recieve help from strangers. 
I got bucked off infront of a chipshop, Picked myself up, dusted myself off and the chipshop owner stuck his head round the door to ask if I was OK.

As an adult I have been bucked off on the road more times then I can count. I once got bucked off infront of a car, pony went all of 30m up the road before stopping and stuffing his face, My friend who was with me, didnt get off her horse, just asked me if I was OK, nor did she go hareing off after my horse as he deffinatly would have gone for a blast up the road and her exrace horse probably would have gone too.
If I had been badly hurt she probably would have gotten off, called an ambulance and then called my mum to come and collect the horses but at no point would she have started screaming for help. She may have possibly asked one of the drivers for help holding horses or checking me but it would have been quiet, efficient and more likely to get a posative response.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

"teenage hysterics" aside, her concerns are valid. They were heartless to not even bother to ASK if the girls were alright, or needed assistance. See above: most people are self serving.

So, what you're saying is, just so I understand... you're judging the OP for being an immature child who is quite certain they are right in everything, but you, being so WORLDLY and ADULT and very much without hysterics never were that child? We all were prone to drama when we were young, we were all convinced we had the world on a string and no one could tell us we were wrong. You were included in that category, I'm sure. Just because she's young and a bit flamboyant with her emotions does NOT mean she is not human and that her feelings are not relevant.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Nope I've always reacted the same way in an emergancy. I was hacking out with my youngersister when I was 10 and she was 9. The chipshop incicident happened when we jhacked down to the chipshop, bough chips and tried to hack home with nice rattley plastic bags in our hands. My pony took exception, my sisters didnt.
My sister laughed at me, I picked myself up and dusted myself off, no screaming of crying.

Then again my mother always taught us that hysterics make the whole situation worse, she has medical training and can tell very quickly if you are hurt badly or just bruised, normaly from a quick glance and if you were not badly hurt then you didnt get any sympathy at all normaly she went to get the horse and waited for you to pick yourself up.

My dad got bucked off a horse when jumping, he started shouting (and swearing) when he hit the floor. My mums response to him was 'will you shut up you are scareing the horse' he then shut up, picked himself up and got back on the horse. 

I never was one of those children prone to hysterics or exageration, Equiniphile doesnt seem like one either and she is only 1 or 2 years older than the OP (sorry Equiniphile I cant remember your actual age just that you are under 15).


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OK-I have mostly read 13 pages generated by a dramatic teen whose sister feel off and was fine. Wow. THis has to be a record.

My opinion-the "bystanders" know the OP, her friend and her sister-and perhaps this is not their first experience with the drama that follows them. Just a thought.

And Northern-I did have to laugh that even this generated a PP reference! Really?


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

As a high school teacher and 4-H leader, I am so used to teenaged screams meaning nothing that I too probably would have not made a big deal out of it. Teenagers can be very dramatic. 

As a mother, I would not have let my 13 year old and 9 year old go out alone. My daughter is 10 and rides 5 days a week right now. If I'm not within sight of her, one of the adults at the barn who is willing to supervise her (by them volunteering, never by me asking) will be in the arena with her, usually riding. If I'm not confident in the person who volunteers to ride with her, I go with out to the arena or make her wait. There is a rule at our barn that if a rider is under 18 they need an adult to be within ear/eye shot of them riding. 2 teenagers does not constitute 1 adult at our barn. 

If my daughter was thrown from a horse, she would not have handled strangers, acquaintances to come running up to her. There are only a few adults that she would accept tending to her in an emergency. Am I overprotective? Probably, but when I put my kid on a 1200 lb beast, I think I should be.

By the way, the word bystander in the title is misleading. The definition of bystander is: a person present but not involved. Did I mention I teach high school English?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Call me heartless and insensitive but when my then 7yr old was double barreled by her lesson pony, I didn't go running. Our trainer and her friend were both on young, greenish horses in the arena with her and if I had gone running in, chances are we now would have had THREE horses running around and my kid lying in the dirt in the middle of it. 

I calmly walked in, waited for our trainer to slide off and then held her horse while she went to attend to my child. Her friend stayed mounted right next to me as she knew that was the best way to keep her horse calm AND the greenie I was holding calm since pony was running and bucking around. 

As a Mom, sure I wanted to go running in but reality... a screaming, hysterical Mom is going to be of absolutely zero use and what was I going to do anyways? Scream, yell, call 911?? Our trainer is a fully-trained Paramedic so she was best able to calmly assess the situation and any injuries and then calmly remove my child from the arena. Kid had a few minor bruises and since nobody was screaming, yelling or in any way making a big deal out of it (she didn't notice I was white and trying my best not to fall apart), she happily dove into the gummies I have stashed in my tack trunk and after a short rest, she jumped right onto the biggest horse in the barn (pony went to her stall to be evaluated later) and had a great lesson.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I think we're beating a dead horse, folks.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Just how does your situation, Delfina, have anything to do with OP's? Your trainer is a Paramedic, so the game plan's a no-brainer, the adults on scene weren't strangers to the kids nor to each other, which presumes prior communication re: game plan. Two different situations.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Northern said:


> Just how does your situation, Delfina, have anything to do with OP's? Your trainer is a Paramedic, so the game plan's a no-brainer, the adults on scene weren't strangers to the kids nor to each other, which presumes prior communication re: game plan. Two different situations.


And bringing the event in China is??? How can that even begin to compare. To me it belittles what happened there and the significance of it.

You weren't there. Period. How can you even begin to know how anyone should have acted??? 

You have a dramatic 13 year old relating her side of the story. Now, if the sister would have ended up in the hospital or in need of an ambulance, runaway horse broke its leg or ran out into traffic, the mother couldn't get there, horse fell on girl, etc, then we can begin talking about what two people did or did not do. Until then, the point is mute and going nowhere but in circles. 

Accept it. No one did anything. MAYBE they didn't need to.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been stalking but I haven't yet given my opinion on the matter, yet.

If it were me, I would have helped. I just don't think I could listen to a child crying for help and not help. It's just against my nature. I'm not medically trained aside from my expired CPR certification, but at the very least I could have tried to calm the older child down and check the youngest over to make sure she didn't have any obvious serious injuries. I could also be the person to call 911 if she did end up with major injuries, since a hysterical mother isn't usually the best person to do that.

_However_, I would not condemn the people who didn't jump to the rescue, for reasons already mentioned 100 times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

LoveStory10 said:


> And if their horses started acting up trying to follow the bolting horse... How do you expect the person holding them to fare?


 You both get off, & see to it that one can hold them ok, before one goes to the kids. If horses get fractious, the one who went to kids returns to take back his horse.



Fowl Play said:


> If my daughter was thrown from a horse,...
> 
> By the way, the word bystander in the title is misleading. The definition of bystander is: a person present but not involved. Did I mention I teach high school English?


Correct English usage: If my daughter_ were_ thrown...

I also find the word "bystander" to perfectly describe the people present at OP's scene: they were present & they did nothing to involve themselves.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Northern said:


> Just how does your situation, Delfina, have anything to do with OP's? Your trainer is a Paramedic, so the game plan's a no-brainer, the adults on scene weren't strangers to the kids nor to each other, which presumes prior communication re: game plan. Two different situations.


And how did PP play into the situation, Northern? :?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Northern said:


> Correct English usage: If my daughter_ were_ thrown...


Nope. _ Were_ denotes more than one. _Was_ denotes one thing, object or person. If you're going to try and correct someone's grammar, you should get it right before you try and claim grammatical superiority. :?

Yes Northern, how _do_ PP and China work into this particular situation, since you used both of them for comparisons?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Northern said:


> You both get off, & see to it that one can hold them ok, before one goes to the kids. If horses get fractious, the one who went to kids returns to take back his horse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are really grasping at straws here.

I personally am bothered by the fact that the horse was punished for this. Few have brought that up, but that is really eating at me. OP do you not understand that the punishment was well after the "misbehavior" and thus, was pointless?
All if achieved was to make YOU feel better and take your anger out somewhere. Another sign of a 13 yr old, and a friend, and a mom who don't know any better.:?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Moei said:


> they could have come to see if she was ok? or come and help in some way!


 Sounds like they should have chased the 1 horse down and jumped on it like in the old west while the other one ran and scooped up your sis and galloped to the hospital. :lol:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, COMPLETELY sort of off subject, but how old is this horse and has it ever had any front leg injuries? I'm just asking because I used to ride a bomb proof horse, way back when, that started bucking every time you rode him up a hill. He was a perfect angel any other time, but hills, buck buck buck. Completely out of his nature. 

After about 2 weeks of this happening, a vet was called in and the horse had started developing ringbone on the front right. The bucking was just a sign that something wasn't right with him.

If this happens again, I would probably have him checked out to see if it's a pain related issue, and what is causing the pain.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Yes Northern, how _do_ PP and China work into this particular situation, since you used both of them for comparisons?


Well silly, it was the horsenality of the beast that made it give the worst buck (Buckanality score 7/10)

It was the screamanility of the participants, obviously well extroverted that made people ignore them

It was the Bystanderanality, of the onlookers once again obvious, very much introverts, couldn't come out of their shell and help.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Okay, COMPLETELY sort of off subject, but how old is this horse and has it ever had any front leg injuries? I'm just asking because I used to ride a bomb proof horse, way back when, that started bucking every time you rode him up a hill. He was a perfect angel any other time, but hills, buck buck buck. Completely out of his nature.
> 
> After about 2 weeks of this happening, a vet was called in and the horse had started developing ringbone on the front right. The bucking was just a sign that something wasn't right with him.
> 
> If this happens again, I would probably have him checked out to see if it's a pain related issue, and what is causing the pain.


Also crossed my mind-my old guy with stifle issues who is retired from being a therapeutic horse he is so quiet-acted like a rodeo horse for me last summer going up a short steep hill (not even 10 ft long) headed back to the barn.....oh-and BTW-he was not punished. I learned not do use him on such steep terrain, but, then, I am an adult.:wink:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I am just giggling away that the way this thread has turned... I'm sorry but a chinese kid, PP jibberish, and trying to correct others grammer when you are wrong had ZERO to do with the OPs topic.. I think people are looking wayyy too much into this, you weren't there you don't know what happened, get over it. 

Little girl got bucked off and she's fine, bystandars are evil cruel people, and teenagers are always right. Duh.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

A girl fell off her horse near enough her mother could see her and she was fine. The horse ran off but was being chased by a teenager so there was no reason to go after the horse. The kid and another teenager were screaming and carrying on until the mother got there. I wouldn't have done anything different. Once everything calmed down a little I would have offered some help but I wouldn't have jyumped in like the OP would like. In fact if the OPs attitude is anything like that of her family I would have ridden the other way so as not to get sucked into the middle of it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

All this jibber jabber and it was SO simple. Thanks DR! DUH!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol I have learned a few things having five little sisters ranging from 10 - 16. It's extremely funny if they are all fighting or screaming and I just walk in and start screaming too or like the youngest one, I'll sit on the floor and scream about everyone being mean to me....They all laugh, end O' fight.

Best way to end a fight ever is to step in and start doing exactly what they are doing. They will say you are stupid and look like an idiot....Really? I'm doing the same thing you are.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm thinking to sum this thread up...

1. The vast majority of people don't like hysterical teenagers. 

2. Nobody is going to agree on what the bystanders should or should not have done. 

3. Nobody was seriously injured in the making of this program, athough ego's were dented and pride somewhat bruised. 

4. The world can quite possibly move on and we can agree to disagree because we're all entitled to our own opinion, the world would be a boring place if we all agreed on everything and yadda yadda yadda.

5. Next time make sure your sister is in the midde and take it handy. You shouldn't be flyin around that close to the barn anyway - you risking injury to yourself, other riders and horses. Think outside the box, think about safety and think about the welfare of those around you.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Maple, you're too late lol..


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> Maple, you're too late lol..


lol, nothing new there! :lol: At least I put my two cents in... makes me think I've done something productive


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks for your advice but there is no need for this thread to continue on (although it probaly will with just a bunch of random stuff), i will no longer be posting on it!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Laugh! I'm glad. It's always good to hear everyone's .02..


Moei, I think everyone is honestly quite done with this thread..now it's dwindled down to a kid in china and Pepperoni talk.. nothing productive will be said after that eye roller..


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Moei said:


> thanks for your advice but there is no need for this forum to continue on, i will no longer be posting on it!


How ever will we cope!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Making a post to say you're not posting anymore kind of defeats the purpose. :wink:

Besides, this is a_ thread_, not a forum. A forum is where you post a thread.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

sorry said i wouldn't post again but i love your siggie! Speed Racer


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Great movie, awesome character, and perfect line.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I am SHOCKED to hear you say that you love her "siggie"....


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Great movie, awesome character, and perfect line.


 Yep, i also love your avatar!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> I am SHOCKED to hear you say that you love her "siggie"....


 why? is it to "Teenagerish"? LOL


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Actually, its probably because you seem to be in a one way frame of mind where any other opinion is wrong. Which implies that YOU can't handle the truth :wink:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't mean this to be rude.. but it's an "you don't like the hear the truth" but you like SR's signature..


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

This thread is getting too weird....


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

^or that!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The thread been going in circles from page 5(?). I think it's time to close it...

P.S. Plus it's getting completely OT. Folks, please start new discussions about avatars in "General" part of the forum....


----------

